# T25 broken bolt



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a t25 turbo that i plan on installing in a few days....problem is that on the compressor side (going to the intercooler), one of the 3 bolts that holds the flange in place (but on the turbo itself, not the flange) is broken off inside the hole....and to make matters worse, its pretty much FLUSH with the surface...so i have been thinking that i should drill it out, then tap a new set of threads with a slightly bigger tap...i cant leave the bolt in there, because ill prolly loose alot of boost...any comments/suggestions?


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah that suks i would use an extractor set,what it does is lines a hole dead center of the broken bolt or stud, than you drill a hole and than drill in the extractor in a counter clockwise direction to get it out,make sure you use a good set like from snap-on.I used this on my cylinder head to remove 2 broken studs good luck man.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill check on the availabilities of one of those seats tomorrow...thanks...any more suggestions?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

a machine shop might have all the tools and skillz to do that more easily, you might want to make a few calls it could make that alot easier.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats what i was gonna do too....now i just need to find one...


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, I wouldn't suggest doing this (you'll probably nick the surface), but it is a possiblity since you say the bolt is pretty close to flush.

Break out the Dremel! :cheers: 

Cut a groove in the middle of it and un-screw it with a flat head screwdriver. Heat up the turbo to make it easier to remove if needed.
Hose it out with parts breaker, tap it with a hammer..
That damn thing will give eventually


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

WhiteFox said:


> Well, I wouldn't suggest doing this (you'll probably nick the surface), but it is a possiblity since you say the bolt is pretty close to flush.
> 
> Break out the Dremel! :cheers:
> 
> ...




wow...that actually sounds like a really good idea...thanks alot...im gonna try it tomorrow with my new dremel..that is, if i can put a nick on the screw, and not on the surface....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Do yourself a favor. Mask off the turbo inlet and outlet so nothing gets in there, just to be safe. 

That method may work, just don;t jack up the surface too much. ALso use a good amount of RTV when you do install the piping to seal that area.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

check...thanks alot


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Home depot carries a set of Black & Decker extractors in the hardware/ tool area. These will solve the problem. 

Also, dont torque down the bolts on that flange too hard. The treads are prone to stripping. good luck.


----------

